# Kaufempfehlung zwischen Macbook Pro und HP Envy 17



## XHotSniperX (23. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute!

Ich muss mir fürs Studium ein Notebook zulegen... Ich nehme entweder ein Macbook Pro 17" (mit bester Hardwarekonfiguration und 256 GB SSD, ca 3300$ ), oder ein HP Envy 17 (mit bester HardwareKonfiguration und 640 GB + 160 GB SSD und HP All in One Drucker für ca 2600$)

Ich habe Dollar als Währung genommen zum Vergleich, weil das HP Envy 17 nur auf der englischen HP Shopping Seite zu konfigurieren ist...

Das HP Envy 17 hat klar bessere Hardware und ist günstiger... ein guter Drucker kommt sogar mit... Das Macbook Pro hat aber bessere Akkulesitung und sieht irgendwie schlanker aus... 

Was würdet ihr nehmen? Ich werde auf dem Laptop sehr wahrscheinlich nicht viel spielen sondern eher im Zug und bei den Vorlesungen arbeiten... Zuhause hab ich schon nen guten Gaming-PC 

Aber wenn ich den Preis anschaue, dann kann ja die Hardware gerne besser sein, wenns günstiger ist =D

Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden... Was denkt ihr?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ezio (23. Juli 2010)

Warum so eine teure Konfiguration? Beim MB kannst du auch die billigste CPU nehmen, da gibt es keinen merkbaren Unterschied. Bau die SSD selbst ein, dann kannst du schon einiges sparen.


----------



## Twayn (23. Juli 2010)

Hi,

als Besitzer mehrerer Systeme würde ich immer im mobilen Segment wieder zum MacBookPro greifen, da gerade im Studium verschiedene Softwareumgebungen vorkommen können.

Der Mac ist dahingehend der flexiblere Partner.
Was die Leistung anbelangt kann man sich streiten ob eine SSD nun jetzt schon vollkommen sinnvoll ist oder nicht.

Ich würde das Gerät im Rahmen der BacktoSchool oder als Student unter vergünstigten Bedingungen erwerben, da kannst du noch einiges sparen.


----------



## XHotSniperX (23. Juli 2010)

Ok danke für die Antworten... Ich konnte mich jetzt entscheiden und kaufe ein MacBook Pro...

@ Ezio:

Ich dachte ein i7 ist besser als ein i5? Und ihr denkt ein MacBookPro hat schon genug Rechenleistung um mit verschiedenen Programmen wie Office oder Java usw.. umzugehen?

Ich hatte bisher noch nie ein Mac und das was ich noch in Erinnerung habe von den alten Macs, sind schlechte Erinnerungen =D (damit ist z.b. die Zeit gemeint Programme zu Öffnen usw...ich weiss aber nicht wie es jetzt mit den Macs aussieht)


----------



## Zerebo (23. Juli 2010)

Was studierst du denn und wofür brauchst du so ein großes stromschluckendes Monster?
Für Office usw. hat ein Subnotebook mehr als ausreichend Leistung.
Die beste Wahl,zum richtigen arbeiten iner Uni ist sowieso ein Convertible.
Direkt in Pdf's reinschreiben,alles mitschreiben können und alle Unterlagen Perfekt geordnet haben dank One Note.


----------



## XHotSniperX (23. Juli 2010)

Ich studiere Informatik an der ETH Zürich... fange im September an =D

Ich kenne micht mit Notebooks nicht aus und möchte einfach was haben, womit man nicht 5 minuten warten muss bis was geöffnet ist =D

PS: würdet ihr Glossy oder Anti-Glare empfehlen?


----------



## merne (23. Juli 2010)

Mit einem 17" MBP bist du an der ETH gut bedient. Den Aufpreis für den Anti-Glare Bildschirm kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen, ausser du hättest gerne einen Spiegel vor dir.


----------



## XHotSniperX (23. Juli 2010)

Ok danke... wird ein MBP =D


----------

